# Mortising question



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all, new member & beginner woodworker here.
Recently purchased a Steel City 25200 mortising machine, seems sufficiently powerful and rigid. My 1st test attempts result in a very ragged looking slot. I`ve paid close attention to set-up depth and the squaring of the chisel. Can I assume that the chisels/bits provided are less than high quality ? Any suggestions for an alternative brand ? CMT ? Delta ? 
T.I.A.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya, that`s a safe assumption...what kind of wood were you using? Rick


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

^ 1st experiments were pine, then oak.


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

I have the same machine. I set it up per directions and it worked fine. Did you square up the chisel using an engineers square?


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

mlightfoot said:


> I have the same machine. I set it up per directions and it worked fine. Did you square up the chisel using an engineers square?


 Yes, dimensionally, the mortises are fine. I think my expectations from a cosmetic standpoint were too high. Thanks


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I just went through the same thing with my new Delta. The chisels that come with it are less than sharp. I made significant improvements by using a waterstone to lap the 4 faces of the chisel and a cone-shaped chisel sharpener I got from Rockler. It made a great difference, although I do have my eye on a higher-quality chisel as well. 

I'm convinced that these things don't do perfect mortises, but you can get closer. The way I look at it is that most mortises are concealed anyhow...Just have to chisel the exposed face of through mortises.

I really wish these manufacturers wouldn't even bother including crappy chisels made in Taiwan or wherever. I'd have been much happier if it came with one chisel of good quality, or none at all.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the delta with the same results. All the mortises are hidden, so as long as they are accurate but not pretty, it all works. They are great little machines. Red


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> although I do have my eye on a higher-quality chisel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish these manufacturers wouldn't even bother including crappy chisels made in Taiwan or wherever. I'd have been much happier if it came with one chisel of good quality, or none at all.


Have to agree and that leads back to my original question: Anybody have recommendations on better quality chisel/bit sets ?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Delta's Austrian-made chisels appear to be really nice and very well made...Big improvement over what came with the machine. They're sharper than hell right out of the box as well. I've never seen them in any catalog or on Delta's website, but my local woodcraft stocks them locked in a case. They're $50+ each. 

Lee Valley/Veritas sells some for a little less money, but I can't speak to their quality.


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Delta's Austrian-made chisels appear to be really nice and very well made...Big improvement over what came with the machine. They're sharper than hell right out of the box as well.


 Thanks, I`ll take the 20 min. drive to Hartville and see if they stock them. ( any excuse will do) I`ll try the 3/8ths first and do a side by side comparision.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Not real sure about mortise chisels... but a lot of brand new woodworking tools should be "touched-up" before use. Planer blades, chisels... etc,.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharp chisels are critical. One more tip. Cut each end of the mortise first. Then make the plunge cuts between the two end cuts leaving a bit of wood between each cut. Then go back and cut out those bits you left in. The mortise will be much cleaner.


----------

